# اشهر كذبات الشباب  هههههههههه



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

حبيبتى انت اول حب حقيقى بحياتى

حبيبتى انا عمري ما جريت ورا بنت ولا صارحت بنت

حبيبتى عايز اشوفك على انفراد علشان نخطط لمستقبلنا

مش عايز حد يعرف بعلاقتنا علشان بخاف على سمعتك(وهو حاكى لطوب الارض)

انتى الوحيدة اللى مليتى عينى وقلبي(وهو عينه على الرايحة واللى جاية)

حبيبتى رصيدى خلص ابقى رنى عليا(وهو رصيده مليان )

:kap::t13:​


----------



## bob (20 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه لا لسه كتير 
انتي الوحيدة اللي قولتلك الكلام ده 
انا لو لفيت الدنيا مش حلاقي زيك
او عليا عايز ابني ليكي قصر 
و هلم جر 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

*دول بس دا انتى طيبة
ليسة ف  كتير
ميرسى للموضوع يا حبى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

حبيبتى رصيدى خلص ابقى رنى عليا(وهو رصيده مليان )

كان بدي اعملها 
بس هي عارفه اني بيسنز  " فاتوره "​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا قمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
ده اغلبهم معاكى فى النقطه دى
شكرا روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه لا لسه كتير
> انتي الوحيدة اللي قولتلك الكلام ده
> انا لو لفيت الدنيا مش حلاقي زيك
> او عليا عايز ابني ليكي قصر
> ...




ههههههههههه 

ميرسي لمرورك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *دول بس دا انتى طيبة
> ليسة ف  كتير
> ميرسى للموضوع يا حبى
> *​




هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> حبيبتى رصيدى خلص ابقى رنى عليا(وهو رصيده مليان )
> 
> كان بدي اعملها
> بس هي عارفه اني بيسنز  " فاتوره "​




هههههههههههه تتعوض بقي بخط جديد هههههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة يا قمر*​




انتي احلي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> ده اغلبهم معاكى فى النقطه دى
> شكرا روزى​




ههههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بس ههههههههه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## متيكو (21 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه بتظلمو الشباب كثيررررررر


----------



## menasonjesus (21 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
 حلوه المعلومات دي​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

متيكو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بتظلمو الشباب كثيررررررر




ههههههههه لالالالا خالص

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه المعلومات دي​




انت احلي يا مينا

نورت


----------



## انريكي (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

انتي طيبه اوي يا روزي 

دول ابصت حاجة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

لازم جربتها يا بطل


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*فى واحدة كمان :*
*لما يحب حد يخرج من علاقة :*
*انا فعلا مستهلش واحدة زيك*
*هيجيلك اللى يستحق بجد *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *فى واحدة كمان :*
> *لما يحب حد يخرج من علاقة :*
> *انا فعلا مستهلش واحدة زيك*
> *هيجيلك اللى يستحق بجد *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*



شكلك فاهم يا نصه leasantr​


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

> شكلك فاهم يا نصه leasantr​


*انت بتفتح عينى على حاجات معرفهاش :59:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انت بتفتح عينى على حاجات معرفهاش :59:*​



وانا مالي يا عمنا 
هو كان موضوعي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه
وفية كلام اجمل من كدة كمان 
المشكلة ان البنوتة بتصدق لان قلبها بيكون اتعلق بية فبتبقي هي عاوزة تصدق 
مرسي يا قمر ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ههههههههه
> وفية كلام اجمل من كدة كمان
> المشكلة ان البنوتة بتصدق لان قلبها بيكون اتعلق بية فبتبقي هي عاوزة تصدق
> مرسي يا قمر ​



دا إنتوا طيبين مين قال إن البنات بتصدق 
البنت بتمثل إنها بتصدق
عشان يكمل تخاريف
و ترجع بيتها تسخسخ من الضحك علي إنه صدق إنها مصدقاه
بنات الأيام ديه غير بنات زمان 
ديه توديه البحر و ترجعه عطشان


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
لا تعليق انا مجربتش هيك خالص ولا بعمل هيك صدقيني ابدا
ههههههه
بس موضوع تحفة عم ضحكني


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه*
*بس ما اعتقدتش فى حد يصدق الكلام دة فى الزمن دة*
*اعتقد البنات بقى عندها وعى وتقدر تفهم *
*الا اذا كانت هيا عارفة وبتقاوح فى نفسها*

*ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي طيبه اوي يا روزي
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه

نورت يا انريكي


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لازم جربتها يا بطل




هههههههههههه خالص مالص هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *فى واحدة كمان :*
> *لما يحب حد يخرج من علاقة :*
> *انا فعلا مستهلش واحدة زيك*
> *هيجيلك اللى يستحق بجد *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*




ههههههههههههههه يا فاهم انت

منور يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شكلك فاهم يا نصه leasantr​




هههههه بلاش الاسم ده ياض

بتيجي علي الجرح هههههههههههههههه:t17:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انت بتفتح عينى على حاجات معرفهاش :59:*​




هههههههههههههه:vava:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وانا مالي يا عمنا
> هو كان موضوعي​




ههههههههه احم احم:a82:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ههههههههه
> وفية كلام اجمل من كدة كمان
> المشكلة ان البنوتة بتصدق لان قلبها بيكون اتعلق بية فبتبقي هي عاوزة تصدق
> مرسي يا قمر ​




ههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> دا إنتوا طيبين مين قال إن البنات بتصدق
> البنت بتمثل إنها بتصدق
> عشان يكمل تخاريف
> و ترجع بيتها تسخسخ من الضحك علي إنه صدق إنها مصدقاه
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا تعليق انا مجربتش هيك خالص ولا بعمل هيك صدقيني ابدا
> ههههههه
> بس موضوع تحفة عم ضحكني




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا انت بتعمل كده يا جوجو

ايوه اويوه عرفاك ههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *بس ما اعتقدتش فى حد يصدق الكلام دة فى الزمن دة*
> *اعتقد البنات بقى عندها وعى وتقدر تفهم *
> *الا اذا كانت هيا عارفة وبتقاوح فى نفسها*
> ...




ههههههههههههه

معاكي حق يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه بلاش الاسم ده ياض
> 
> بتيجي علي الجرح هههههههههههههههه:t17:



زعلانه اوي علشان قولت لكريتك نصه :kap:
طبعا منتي صاحبه اللقب :dance:
اسف مش هؤل لحد غيرك يا نصه :a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> زعلانه اوي علشان قولت لكريتك نصه :kap:
> طبعا منتي صاحبه اللقب :dance:
> اسف مش هؤل لحد غيرك يا نصه :a63:​



ههههههههههه هقول ايه بس

منه له:t32:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هقول ايه بس
> 
> منه له:t32:



دماغي ادغدغت يا بت 
كوبه كده​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه احسن عشان تحرم

كوبتين في وشك ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه احسن عشان تحرم
> 
> كوبتين في وشك ههههههههه



يا بنتي بلاش انتي 
مشوفتيش حصل ايه في ايدك الشمال 
اللي بيجي عليا لا بيكسب ولا بيخصر 
بيفضل محتار كده​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا انت بتعمل كده يا جوجو
> 
> ايوه اويوه عرفاك ههههههههههههه:t32:



انتي ولا تعرفي اي شيئ يا كوبة انتي:fun_lol:
وبعد كدة هعضك علشان تحرمي تقولي عليا كدة تاني
ولا اقولك هفجرك احسن واخلص منك:bomb:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> انتي ولا تعرفي اي شيئ يا كوبة انتي:fun_lol:
> وبعد كدة هعضك علشان تحرمي تقولي عليا كدة تاني
> ولا اقولك هفجرك احسن واخلص منك:bomb:



العبوا مع بعض ا ولاد 

مشرفين اخر زمن


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

صح يا عياد كان لازم انتبة...
مش هعضها ولا هفجرها علشان خاطرك يا سيدي....


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> انتي ولا تعرفي اي شيئ يا كوبة انتي:fun_lol:
> وبعد كدة هعضك علشان تحرمي تقولي عليا كدة تاني
> ولا اقولك هفجرك احسن واخلص منك:bomb:




هههههههههه ولا تعرف

بس هه

يا كوبه رخمه انت ههههههههههههه:smil13::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> العبوا مع بعض ا ولاد
> 
> مشرفين اخر زمن




ههههههههههه مش تقوله يا عياد

اوف منكم انتم هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> صح يا عياد كان لازم انتبة...
> مش هعضها ولا هفجرها علشان خاطرك يا سيدي....




هههههههههه يا كوبه انت وهو

بس ههleasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> صح يا عياد كان لازم انتبة...
> مش هعضها ولا هفجرها علشان خاطرك يا سيدي....



ايوه كده 
غوزها احسن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه مش تقوله يا عياد
> 
> اوف منكم انتم هههههههههه



اوف ايه 
دا كان اغلي منتج عندي الاوف ده :smil12:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ايوه كده
> غوزها احسن​




هههههه غوزها كمان

ربنا يهد القوي بقي ههههههههههه:bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اوف ايه
> دا كان اغلي منتج عندي الاوف ده :smil12:​




هههههههههه طب عشان تعرف بس

اني عامله معاك الواجب هههههههه:beee:


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه حلوة اوى يا روزى بس دول حاجات قليلة دة حقت يبقى فى كتاب اسمة اشهر اكاذيب الرجال


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

يلا قولت كفاية عليهم كده ونستكمل بعدين هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------

